# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Բնապահպանություն >  Խոսրովի արգելո՞ց, թե՞ սպանդանոց

## նախշուն

p.s. Թույլ տվեք կրկնվել...

Թե ինչպես է 
անտառաՊԵՏԸ ԲՆԱՋՆՋՈՒՄ կենդանիներին 
Ի ՊԱՇՏՊԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ ԽՈՍՐՈՎԻ ԱՆՏԱՌԻ....

կամ "Կյանքից Մահով Ազատվածը"
իր մահը նվիրեց իրենց բնաջնջողներին...

Վարազի աճյունը մեջ-մեջ արվեց, իսկ ոսկորները հօդս ցնդեցին:
Նրա վիրտուալ գերեզմանին կգվի`
Ախմախ կենդանի էր, փչացնում էր անտառի կաղնիները 
Արգելոց  թե ? Սպանդանոց....
Մտածված բնաջնջում, թե մահվան կիրք?
Դիտեք `
http://www.youtube.com/user/TugUrartu
Ուր է տանում այս ճամփան....

----------


## Elmo

են ով ա ասում «Թե՞ արջ ա»  :LOL: 

P.S. մի տեղ գրեցիր հասկացանք լավ: Հիմա սաղ ֆոռումը պետք ա վարազ ողբա՞: Մարտի 1-ին 10 մարդ զոհվեց սկի էդքան բազմազան ու զանազան թեմաներ չբացեցիք: Հիմա ով ինչ ուզում ա 10000 տեղ պետք ա գրի՞:

----------

Freeman (13.07.2010), keyboard (04.10.2012), Kuk (07.02.2009), Հայկօ (07.02.2009), Ռուֆուս (08.02.2009), Սամվել (07.02.2009)

----------


## նախշուն

Առավոտյան Արծրուն Պեպանյան էր զանգահարել բն.նախարարի խնդրանքով` հետաքրքվելու, թե արդյոք
երբ ենք նկարել տեսանյութը,
ինչպես ենք նկարահանել հենց իրա կողքից,
ինչպես ենք հայտնվել արգելոցի անտառապետի տնակում,
ինչ այլ դեպքեր , մանրամասներ կպատմենք.
նա կարծես ուզում էր իմանալ , թե մենք *էլ*? ինչ գիտենք...
Ասեցի, որ քարանձավում անցկացրած օրերի ընթացքում կրակոցներ շատ ենք լսել,արյան հետքներն բազմաթիվ էին, իսկ անտառապետի ենթակաները անընդմեջ հեռադիտակներով զննում էին տարածքը, արդեն պարզ  է , չէ?...ինչու :
Դատախազությանը արդեն հասել է , կան ուրիշ առաջարկներ?եկեք փորձենք հնարավորինց տարածել այս և փորձել մինչև վերջ տանել, այլ ոչ թե նրանք արգելոցի ել ու մուտը փակեն, որպեսզի նման միջադեպեր(ի նկատի ունեմ նկարահանելը) էլ չկատարվի կամ որ էլ կենդանի չթողեն , որ բան չլնի նկատելու, նկարելու...
Իսկ ասեմ, որ արգելոցը հրաշք է, դրախտ, իրոք ամռան ամիսներին կարելի է տեսնել թե ինչպես են հազարավոր բազմերանք թիթեռներ գալիս պտտվում քո շուրջ նստելով քո դեմքին, քթին, չվախենալով քեզանից, ձմռան ամիսներին ժայռերի ծեպերին տեսնել քարայծներ, բեզոարյան այծեր, որոնք ժայռերի բարձրունքներում` քարանձավներում պատսպարվում են մարդկանցից, սակայն երբեմն հաշվի չեն առնում , որ նորագույն տեխնոլոգիաները այդ տեղ էլ են հասնում~:

----------


## նախշուն

մարդիկ կդադարեն սպանել միմյանց, 
երբ դադարեն սպանել կենդանիներին....

----------


## Elmo

> մարդիկ կդադարեն սպանել միմյանց, 
> երբ դադարեն սպանել կենդանիներին....


մենակ են բանից հետո, երբ կենդանիները կդադարեն սպանել միմիյանց ու մեկ մեկ էլ մարդկանց: Ցույց տուր բնության գոնե հատված, որտեղ սպանություն չկա: Ամբողջ բնությունն է իրար սպանելու ու ուտելու վրա գոյատևում:

Հ.Գ որպես էգոլոգ ես դեմ եմ վայրի կենդանիների որսին: Բայց ծայրահեղություններն ու ավելորդ դերասանությունը էկոլոների մոտ տեղ չունի:

----------

Freeman (13.07.2010), Lion (26.09.2012)

----------


## նախշուն

Հարգելիս, իմ անհարկի վառ գունավորումների պաճառով փակվեց նորաստեղծ թեման, ուստի և ես շտկելով թերություններս հարկ գտա նորից բացել այս թեման, եթե դու անտարբեր ես~  և քո համար դա ընդամենը մի վարազ է , քո որոշումն է, թեմաները բազմազան են և քեզ ընտրության հնարավորություն է տրված, իսկ ինձ համար ֆորումը հենց այն տեղն է , որտեղ ես գրում եմ ինչ-ինչ խնդիրների, մտահոգիչ փաստերի մասին,որպեսի փորձեմ մտախոհներ հայթայթել , որպեսզի փորձենք միասին կանխել այս խայտառակությունները....
Ամենայն~

----------

bari hoki (18.01.2010), Dragon (07.02.2009), Նորմարդ (10.02.2009)

----------


## նախշուն

համամիտ եմ դա ծայրահեղություն է երբ անտառապետը, որին մենք մեր "թոշակներից" տրամադրում ենք որոշակի գումար, որին մենք վստահում ենք մեր արգելոցները, հենց իրա կողմից է գնում բնաջնջում, իրոք որ ծայրահեղություն է...

----------


## Elmo

*Նախշուն* ջան իհարկե անտարբեր չեմ, բայց ողբալ էլ չեմ պատրաստվում: Ես գիտեմ(լսել եմ) որ դու շատ հոգատար ու խղճով աղջիկ ես: Ու լրիվ հասկանում եմ քո մտահոգվածությունն ու ապրումները: Բայց էդքան էլ պետք չի էլի: Հասկացանք արգելոցում կենդանուն սպանել են, պետք ա սպանողը պատասխան տա, բայց դե հիմա էնքան ավելի վատ բաներ են կատարվում... ինչ անենք դնենք ու ողբա՞նք:




> համամիտ եմ դա ծայրահեղություն է երբ անտառապետը, որին մենք մեր "թոշակներից" տրամադրում ենք որոշակի գումար, որին մենք վստահում ենք մեր արգելոցները, հենց իրա կողմից է գնում բնաջնջում, իրոք որ ծայրահեղություն է...


Ավելի լավա ա իրա հարցերով զբաղվեք, ոչ թե վարազի մահը ողբաք:

----------


## նախշուն

Elmo ջան, իրա հարցերով զբաղվում է դատախազությունը, արդեն զանգել է ու շուտով գնալու եմ վկայություն տալու, .... ,
եթե հետաքրքրում է ասեմ, ավելին ...ազգային ժողովի միջոցով նամակներ է գրվել ոստիկանությանը, բն.նախարարին, դատախազությանը, աժ նախագահին ու մի բան էլ ևս վայրի բնության պահպանությամբ զբաղվող սանչալդ կազմակերպությունը առաջին օրվանից , հենց կրակոցի պահերից տեղյակ է եղել այս ամենի մասին, շուտով նրանց դեմքն էլ կպատռվի, ու փոխարենը մեզ օգներ, նրանց կազմակերպության անդամներից մեկը հեղեղում էր մեզ զանգերի տարափով և մեզ ջնջել էին տալիս ֆոտոները և նյութերը..................

----------


## Elmo

> Elmo ջան, իրա հարցերով զբաղվում է դատախազությունը, արդեն զանգել է ու շուտով գնալու եմ վկայություն տալու, .... ,


Վերջ, բա տենում ե՞ս: Հիմա ինքը նույնիսկ էդ վարազին կնախանձի: Ես ծնունդով Ջերմուկից եմ, մեր մոտ էլ ա արգելոց, մի բան հաստատ գիտեմ. ընդեղ ավելի հեշտ ա մարդ խփել ու անպատժ մնալ, քան վայրի կենդանի/օրինակ եմ ասում, չմտածես ընդեղ մարդ են խփում  :LOL: /:
Քեզ հաստատ բան եմ ասում, իրան նենց են դոմփելու/օրենքի շրջանակներում/, որ երազի մեկն էլ իրան խփի: Իսկ վարազի մահը... դե հիմա, էդ արգելոցի գիշատիչներն էլ կարաին իրան ուտեին, նենց որ մի էդքան ծանր տար:

----------

Freeman (13.07.2010)

----------


## Aurora

Երանի Նախշունի նմանները շատ լինեին: Կեցցես քո խիզախության, խղճի ու կամքի ուժի համար:

----------

bari hoki (18.01.2010), Dragon (07.02.2009), Լուսաբեր (22.02.2009)

----------


## Սամվել

Նախշուն ջան կողքը կանգնած էիր .. չթողեի՛ր.. թողիր սպանին հիմա էլ դատում ես էդ մարդուն.. կարողա ընտանիք բան ման ունի իրանց մասին չես մտածու՞մ... էն որ ասում էիր "լավ էլի մի սպանեք" դրա տեղը ասեիր "որ սպանեք դատարանի առաջ կկանգնեք"  :Smile:

----------


## Dragon

Էս են թեման ջննվել է :Shok: 

Նախշուն էդ դու էիր նկարել :Hands Up:

----------


## նախշուն

Սամվել ջան, եթե կողքիս տղան լռել ու պապանձվել էր, ես գոնե փորձում էի իմ ձևերով կասեցնել, ինչ-որ բան անել, չհաշված , որ իրանք վեց հոգի էին ու զինված, փորձում էի, չնայած կարծում եմ կարող էի ավելին անել , կարող էի ավելի ճարպիկ լինել ու հնարամիտ, ու մի ճար հաստատ կգտնեյի ... ,բայց...
ինչ անեմ, չստացվեց...
հուսամ, գոնե ես վարազը իրա մահով կհերոսանա ու իրա սերունդը միքիչ ավելի քիչ դաժանությունների կենթարկվի ԱմենաՄարդու կողմից., մենք էլ կզմայլվենք կենդանիների ազատությամբ ու վայրի բնությամբ.....
իսկ դատի տալը արդեն իրավապահների որոշումն է , ես միայն տեղեկացրել եմ հանցագործության մասին :Ես չեմ անձնավորում, ես դեմ եմ համակարգին, ինձ միևնույն է ով կլինի ,,,, ինձ կարևորը առողջ համակարգ լինի, իսկ դրա համար նախ պետք է ազատվել արատներից ...
Իսկ համար մեկ արատը դա մեր մտածողություն է և մեր կառուցած համակարգը...
լռելը դա նույնպես հանցագործություն է ...
Տվյալ դեպքում ես անպաշտպանի կողմն եմ!!!!!!!!!!
Իսկ դու ?

----------

Ceceron (10.02.2009)

----------


## նախշուն

Հահ Դրագոն ջան, թեման ջնջվել էր անհարկի վառ գունավորումների և բոլդով նշելու համար...

----------


## Dragon

> Նախշուն ջան կողքը կանգնած էիր .. չթողեի՛ր.. թողիր սպանին հիմա էլ դատում ես էդ մարդուն.. կարողա ընտանիք բան ման ունի իրանց մասին չես մտածու՞մ... էն որ ասում էիր "լավ էլի մի սպանեք" դրա տեղը ասեիր "որ սպանեք դատարանի առաջ կկանգնեք"


Էդքան միամիտ մի եղի: Տենց որ ասեր վիդենո էլ չէր լինի: Կամեռան կվեկալեին ու պրծ, դե գնա ապացուցի: Իսկ ինչի պիտի Նախշունը ասեր, էդ հայվանը չէր գիտակցում որ արգելոցում ա, որ հանցագործություն ա անում: :Angry2: 
Թող դատեն ու թող խրատ լինի մյուսների համար էլ: Թե չէ բարձրաստիճան չինովնիկները յանիմ քիչ են,  սկսել են պահակներն էլ իրանց Խոսրով արքա զգալ: Ճիշտ ա բոլորի դեմը չես կարող առնես, բայց եթե 1000-ից թեկուզ 10-ին կարաս ետ պահես, ուրեմն հաստատ արժե:
Նախշուն էն ջնջված թեմայում հարցեր էի տվել, որոնց չպատասխանեցիր:

----------

bari hoki (18.01.2010)

----------


## նախշուն

Դրագոն ջան, որ հարցերը կարողա? մինչև իմ նայելը արդեն ջնջել էին?
եթե դժվար չի նորից կգրես? փորձեմ պատասխանել....
կամ գուցե հարցրել էիր, թե ոնց ենք բաց բաց նկարել?
հա հենց իրա կողքն էի, անտառապետի տնակի մոտ, երբ հեռադիտակով մի տղա, հավանաբար իր ենթականերից մեկը վազելով եկավ ու ասեց, խոզը, խոզը, նա էլ հանեց զենքը ու տասնչորս կրակոց ուղղեց վարազի ուղղությամբ, այդ պահին նա ոչինչ չասեց, գուցե մահվան կրքի մեջ էր,չգիտեմ, հետո նոր, երբ արդեն ձորից դուրս էինք գալիս , վիլիսներով եկան փորձում էին նայել նկարածը , մեզուղեկցել, հարց ու փորձ էին անում, թե ինչ ենք նկարել, Երևան գալուն պես չդադարեց զանգերի տարափը` նրա ենթականերն էին, թե ընկերները, չգիտեմ, բայց մի բան հաստատ գիտեմ, որ SUNCHILD  վայրի բնության պահպանությամբ զբաղվող կազմակերպությունը այս մասին սկզբից դեռ տեղյակ էր..ու ???

----------


## նախշուն

Արարատի մարզի ոստիկանությունում հարուցեցին քրեական գործ...

Տուգանք մեկ միլիոն դրամ, աշխատանքից հեռացում..

մի անձի պատիժ ևս ապօրինի զենքի տրամադրման և արգելոց ներմուծման համար, մարտական զենք էր պարզվում է և ոչ ծառայողական...

Արգելոցի գլխավոր պետին և տեղակալին խիստ նախազգուշացում, 

ահա այն ինչ որ ինձ ասեցին, երեկ կանչելով բնապահպան նախարարություն...

բայց մենք թղթերի, հրամանների պատճեններն ուզեցինք, հենց ձեռքս ընկավ իմաց կտամ!!!

ի դեպ սա բնապահպանության նախարարության թեժ գիծն է, նրանք խնդրեցին, որ եթե Ձեր ներկայությամբ, եթե որևէ մեկը կկրակի կենդանու վրա զանգահարեք* 51 91 82* համարով, թող միքիչ աշխատեն, *հերիքա,*  բայց չմոռանաք հայտնել  նաև ևս մի քանի անկախ լրատվամիջոցների, քանի որ փակ համակարգում հեշտ է հարցը իսկույն սառեցնել, սա էլ իմ փորձից~

Ամենայն

----------

Annushka (10.02.2009), Ariadna (10.02.2009), Ceceron (10.02.2009), Chuk (10.02.2009), Elmo (10.02.2009), Nareco (22.02.2009), NetX (22.02.2009), Ձայնալար (10.02.2009), Ներսես_AM (10.02.2009), Ռուֆուս (10.02.2009), Սամսար (02.08.2010)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Շնորհակալություն Նախշուն ջան  :Smile:

----------


## Elmo

> Տուգանք մեկ միլիոն դրամ, աշխատանքից հեռացում..


Բա ասում եմ վարազին նախանձելու ա:  :LOL: 
Ապրես

----------

Freeman (13.07.2010)

----------


## Dragon

Նախշուն շատ ապրես :Hands Up:

----------


## նախշուն

Արարատի մարզի դատախազությունում գործ է հարուցվել:
Ինձ էլ որպես վկա կանչել են: Երեքշաբթի ժամը 11ին գնալում եմ: Քննիչը երեկ ծանուցագիրը առձեռն հանձնել է : Կգրեմ զարգացումների մասին: 

Այսօր կարդացել եք? ինչ ենք գրել արմենիանաույում`
http://armenianow.com/?action=viewAr...D=3554&lng=arm

_Հայաստանում վայրի բնության և մշակութային արժեքների պահպանման հիմնադրամի տնօրեն Ռուբեն Խաչատրյանը, սակայն, համոզված չէ, որ այս դեպքը (Հովհաննիսյանին աշխատանքից ազատելը) կարող է օգնել հարցի լուծմանը:_


*«Ես Գոռին անձամբ ճանաչել եմ որպես բնության համար սրտացավ անձնավորության, ու ինձ համար էլ այդ դեպքը զարմանալի էր, կեղծ ու թատերական,- ասում է Խաչատրյանը: - Իսկական բնապահպանը պետք է կանխի որսը և ոչ թե նկարահանի: Եվ իրականում ոչ թե մեկ անհատն է սարսափելի, այլ այն, որ հենց նույն տարածքում տարբեր օլիգարխներ մերձակա գյուղերի ականատեսների խոսքով` ուղղաթիռով և ավտոմատով տասնյակներով «հնձում» են Կարմիր գրքում գրանցված հայկական մուֆլոնը և բեզոարյան այծը»:*


պ.ս  Ավելացնեմ , որ իմ հետ այդ նույն օրը արշավում էի _Հայաստանում վայրի բնության և մշակութային արժեքների պահպանման հիմնադրամի_  Ռուբեն Խաչատրյանի աշխատակիցներից մեկը, որն վիդեոնյութի մեջ էլ երևում է  հենց իմ կողքին էր ու իմ հետ էր :Smile: 
Բայց սա արդեն լրիվ ուրիշ պատմություն է, որը շուտով կենթարկվի բացահայտման!!!!

----------

bari hoki (18.01.2010), Dragon (23.02.2009), Ձայնալար (22.12.2009)

----------


## նախշուն

Այսօր խոսրավի անտառը գնալով օտարվում է` դառնալով ժամանցի վայր, հղփացածների որսատեղի, խաղատնային և ռեստորանային համալիր, ուր ոչ թե արջը կճաշակի քեզ այլ դուք արջի միսը, եղնիկի պոզը, հենց նոր խփած վարազի վիժված ձագերին, նապաստակի վախկոտ սիրտը ... 
Իսկ կարմիր գրքյան մենյուի ճաշատեսակները համտեսելուց հետո կմաքրեք Ձեր արյունոտ ատամնաշարը ոզնու սուր փշերով ...,

Եղի'ր իրազեկված, պահանջիր, որ հոգ տանեն մեր յուրատիպ 
արգելոցի բնաշխարհի մասին: Այլապես շուտով եվ դու կհայտվես կարմիր գրքում:

Քո լռությունը նրանց ԶԵՆՔՆ Է:
Քո անտարբերությունը նրանց գրավականն է:

http://bnamard.blogspot.com/2008/10/...amecology.html
http://ecolur.org/hy/news/2009-12-18/613/
Նկարներ` http://photo.unicode.am/2009/10/2_14.html
http://photo.unicode.am/2009/10/1.html

----------


## Tig

*«Խոսրովի Անտառ» պետական արգելոցում նորից սկսվել է ռեստորանաշինարարությունը:*

 Հիշեցնեմ, որ այն դադարել էր հասարակական փոքր աղմուկից հետո:
Կրկին համախմբվել է պետք ու որպես առաջին քայլ, գոնե բարձրաձայնել և խնդրիը հասարակական քննարկման առարկա դարձնել:
Անտառապահի կողմից կենդանիների բնաջնջումը հերիք չէր, այժմ էլ կանաչ տարածքների, դարավոր ընկուզենիների, մշտադալար բարդիների հաշվին սկսել են կառուցապատումը մի անհայտ ապօրինի շինության, որը հավանաբար որսատեղի է լինելու շատ ու շատ հղպացածների:

Խնդրում եմ այս տեղեկատվությունը տարածել բոլոր հնարավոր սոցիալական ցանցերում, բլոգներում, նորությունների կայքերում մեկնաբանության տեսքով:
Հետաքննություն անցկացրեք գտնենք մեղավորներին, կանխենք մեր չքնաղ բնության ոչնչացումը: Տարածքում առկա են հին կոթողներ, վանքեր, որոնց հենց կողքին արյունոտ մատաղատեղի են նախատեսում սարքել: Խախտվում են մի շարք ՀՀ օրենքներ: Լռելն անթույլատրելի է:

Ինչպես նաև ահազանգենք ՀՀ Բնապահպանության նախարարություն (հեռ. 519-182, 523-835) կամ WWF Հայաստան (կոնտակտները ներքևում), պահանջենք դադարեցնել արգելոցում ծավալված հակաբնական գործողությունները...
Կորցնում ենք կենսաբազմազանությունը, վայրի կենդանական եվ բուսական աշխարհը, սպանում ենք շնչող բնությունը:

Հակիրճ ներկայացնեմ խնդրիը: Անցած տարի ՀՀ կառավարության որոշմամբ «Խոսրովի անտառ» պետական արգելոցի տարածքում ստեղծվեց «Գիլան» պետական արգելավայրը: Որոշումից անմիջապես հետո արգելավայրի տարածքը (118 հա) 60 տարով տրվեց վարձակալության եւ արգելավայրում սկսվեց հյուրանոցի եւ սրճարանի շինարարություն: Հուսով եմ պարզ է, թե հետագայում ինչ հետևանքներ կունենա այդ ռեստորանը «Խոսրովի անտառ» հրաշքի վրա:

Խնդրին ավելի մանրամասն ծանոթանալու համար ստորև մի քանի հղում եմ տեղադրում:
1. Ինչո՞ւ եւ ո՞ւմ է պետք արգելավայր արգելոցում
http://www.facebook.com/l/9cbe0;old..../ecology/8419/
2. «ԽՈՍՐՈՎԻ ԱՆՏԱՌ» ՊԵՏԱԿԱՆ ԱՐԳԵԼՈՑԻ ՏԱՐԱԾՔՈՒՄ «ԳԻԼԱՆ» ՊԵՏԱԿԱՆ ԱՐԳԵԼԱՎԱՅՐ ՍՏԵՂԾԵԼՈՒ ՄԱՍԻՆ
http://www.facebook.com/l/9cbe0;www....ees/item/8641/
3. ՓՐԿԵՆՔ ԽՈՍՐՈՎԻ ԱՆՏԱՌԸ` ՀԱՍԱՐԱԿԱՅՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ ՄՏԱՀՈԳՎԱԾ Է
http://www.facebook.com/l/9cbe0;www....009-12-18/613/
4. Այդ տարածքում որեւէ շինություն կառուցել հնարավոր չէր լինի, եթե այն կոչվեր արգելոց
http://www.facebook.com/l/9cbe0;bnam...amecology.html

WWF Հայաստան
Արթուր Խոյեցյան, Հասարակայնության հետ կապերի բաժնի ղեկավար, Բնության համաշխարհային հիմնադրամի հայաստանյան մասնաճյուղ (WWF Հայաստան)
հեռ./ֆաքս` (+ 374 10) 52 47 12, (+ 374 10) 52 47 12, 54 61 56 (ներքին` 16)
բջջ.` (091) 27 28 27, (091) 27 28 27
էլ. փոստ`:akhoyetsyan@wwfcaucasus.am"

----------

davidus (15.06.2010), Sophie (15.06.2010), Արևածագ (29.06.2010), Ռուֆուս (15.06.2010)

----------


## Chilly

*Ուշադրություն*

Խոսրովի անտառը մեկուսացնում են բնապահպաններից և պատմամշակութային հուշարձանների պահապաններից: 
*Հուլիսի 21-ից սկսած, Խոսրովի արգելոցի մուտքը յուրաքանչյուր անձի համար կազմում է 5 000 դրամ:*


Հարցին, թե ինչու՞ եք գանձում այդ գումարը, պատասխանել են, թե աղբարկղեր պետք է տեղադրվեն...

----------

Lianik (25.09.2010), Tig (02.08.2010)

----------


## Lianik

> «Պարզապես բարբարոսություն»


http://www.a1plus.am/am/social/2010/09/24/kaqavaberd




> Հայաստանի Բնապատմական Միջավայրի Պաշտպանների խմբի անդամները տարածել են հաղորդագրություն, որ «Խոսրովի անտառ» պետական արգելոցի Կաքավաբերդի մերձակայքում որս է իրականացվել:
> 
> ՀՀ ԲՆ հասարակայնության հետ կապերի բաժինը արձագանքել է այդ հաղորդագրությանը:
> 
> «Բանն այն է, որ Կաքավաբերդի դիմացի լանջին, Գյոլասոր գյուղի մերձակայքում, որն արգելոցի տարածքից դուրս է, գտնվում է որսահանդակ, որտեղ այս ժամանակահատվածում թույլատրվում է իրականացնել որոշ թռչունների որս:
> 
> Ըստ ամենայնի, Հայաստանի Բնապատմական Միջավայրի Պաշտպանների խմբի անդամները լսել են որսահանդակում հնչած կրակոցների ձայնը»,-ասված է հաղորդագրության մեջ:


http://www.a1plus.am/am/social/2010/09/24/shots

----------

Tig (26.09.2010)

----------


## yerevanci

ՀՀ կառավարությունը հունիսի 23-ի նիստում որոշեց «Խոսրովի անտառ» պետական արգելոցի տարածքում գտնվող «Գիլան» պետական արգելավայրի կարգավիճակը փոխել, վերականգնել արգելոցային ռեժիմը: Գործադիրի պաշտոնական կայքում նշված է. «Կառավարությունն ուժը կորցրած է ճանաչել ավելի վաղ ընդունած իր մի շարք որոշումներ, մասնավորապես` «Խոսրովի անտառ» պետական արգելոցի տարածքում «Գիլան» պետական արգելավայր ստեղծելու և այդ արգելավայրի կանոնադրությունը հաստատելու որոշումները, փոփոխություններ կատարել մի քանի այլ որոշումներում։ Փաստաթղթի ընդունման անհրաժեշտությունն առաջացել է բնապահպանական մի շարք հասարակական կազմակերպությունների հետ քննարկման արդյունքում և նպատակ ունի ապահովել «Խոսրովի անտառ» պետական արգելոցի տարածքում առկա էկոհամակարգերի հավասարակշռության պահպանումը։ «Գիլան» պետական արգելավայրը 2008 թվականին վարձակալության և կառուցապատման իրավունքով տրամադրվել էր «Հովազաձոր» ՍՊԸ-ին` իր ներկայացրած բնապահպանական ծրագիրն իրականացնելու նպատակով։ Իրականացվող աշխատանքի վերաբերյալ մի շարք լրատվամիջոցների արծարծած հարցի կապակցությամբ ՀՀ բնապահպանության նախարարը, նախարարության աշխատակիցները, մի շարք Հ/Կ-ների և լրատվամիջոցների ներկայացուցիչներ այցելել են պետական արգելավայր, ինչից հետո նախարարի հանձնարարությամբ ՍՊԸ իրականացվող աշխատանքը դադարեցվել է։ Դրան հաջորդած բազմաթիվ քննարկումներից հետո որոշվել է «Գիլան» պետական արգելավայրի կարգավիճակը փոխել, պետական արգելոցի «Բայբուրդ» տեղամասի 118 հա տարածքում վերականգնել արգելոցային ռեժիմը, ինչը հնարավորություն կտա մեծացնել նշված տարածքում եղած էկոհամակարգերի պահպանության արդյունավետությունը»:

*ecolur.org*

----------

Tig (23.06.2011)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Խոշտանգված կենդանիներ խոսրովի արգելոցում: Բնապահպան ակտիվիստները դիտարկման արդյուքնում հանդիպել են սահմռկեցուցիչ տեսարանի:

----------

Tig (26.09.2012), Ուլուանա (27.09.2012), Տրիբուն (26.09.2012)

----------


## Ձայնալար

> «Խոսրովի արգելոց» քաղաքացիական նախաձեռնության պատասխանը ոստիկանության հայտարարությանը.
> 
> Մի քանի օր առաջ հայրենի ոստիկանությունը հայտարարություն է տարածել այն մասին, թե իբր բացահայտել է «Խոսրովի անռատ» արգելոցում կենդանիների սպանդն իրականացնողին, իսկ բնապահպանները խանգարում են նախաքննության ընթացքին: Հայտարարության մեջ մասնավորապես նշված է` «... սեպտեմբերի 29-ին, որսագողության դեպքը բացահայտվեց. 1983 թ. ծնված, Գառնի գյուղի բնակիչ Նորիկ Սարգսյանը խոստովանեց կատարվածը», «Պարզվեց` նրանց (բնապահպաններին) ոչ սպանված կենդանիներն են հետաքրքրում, ոչ որսագողության բացահայտումը: Նույնիսկ որսագողությունը խոստովանած` Նորիկ Սարգսյանը չի հետաքրքրում, ում զարմանալի եռանդով իրենց պաշտպանության տակ են առել»: Տեսանյութում առկա "փաստերը" առաջացնում են մեր արդարացի տարակուսանքը գործի լրիվ, բազմակողմանի եւ օբյեկտիվ քննություն իրականացնելու, իրական հանցագործներին ու պատվիրատուներին բացահայտելու առնչությամբ: Ոչ միայն բնապահպանների, այլ նաև ողջ հանրության պահանջն է բացահայտել իրական հանցագործներին` անմիջական կատարողից մինչեւ անգործություն ցուցաբերող բարձրաստիճան պաշտոնյաները:
> 
> Ուստի հարկ ենք համարում ներկայացնել որոշակի պարզաբանումներ.
> 
> 1. Մեզ հետաքրքրում է դեպքի ամբողջական, լիարժեք քննությունը, իրական պատասխանատուների եւ պատվիրատուների բացահայտումը, Հայաստանի բնության հատուկ պահպանվող տարածքներում կենդանական աշխարհի սպանդի արմատական վերացումը, եւ ոչ թե մեկ մասնավոր դեպքի բացահայտումը,
> 
> 2. Ոստիկանության աշխատակիցները գործում են ոչ պրոֆեսիոնալ, քննչական գործողությունները (տեղազննություն, հարցաքննություն եւ այլն) իրականացվում են ՀՀ քրեական դատավարության օրենսգրքով սահմանված ընթացակարգերի խախտումներով: Մասնավորապես, տեղազննության ձեւական բնույթը, Նորիկ Սարգսյանի` դատավարական կարգավիճակի հարցը (ըստ վերջինիս պաշտպան, փաստաբան Վ. Ենգիբարյանի, Ն.Սարգսյանը գործով ներգրավված է որպես վկա, սակայն ոստիկանության տարածած տեսանյութն այլ բանի մասին է վկայում, իսկ փաստաբանը հրաժարվեց դրա վերաբերյալ փաստաթուղթ ներկայացնել),
> ...


a1+

----------

Tig (04.10.2012), Ուլուանա (04.10.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Հայաստանում ընդամենը մի հատ արգելոց կա էն էլ Դոդի Գագոյի բաղչեն ա… ոչ ոք ընդեղ կենդանի չի կարասպանի. մարդ կամ էշ կարաս, բայց ուրիշ կենդանի չէ… ընդ որում Դոդի բաղչումն ավելի շատ կենդանի կա քան թե ձեր ասած "Խոսրովի Արգելոցում"…

----------

keyboard (04.10.2012), Արէա (05.10.2012), Տրիբուն (04.10.2012)

----------


## Tig

*Ծեծկռտուք եւ իրարանցում Խոսրովի ճամփին*
12:45 | Այսօր | ՀԱՍԱՐԱԿՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ

Խոսրվի անտառ գնալու ճանապարհին բախում է տեղի ունեցել Բնապահպանության նախարարության ներկայացուցիչների և բնապահպան ակտիվիստների միջեւ։

Մոտ 10 բնապահպան, որոնց մեջ են նաև Մարիամ Սուխուդյանը, Եղիա Ներսեսյանը, փակել են ավտոբուսի ճանապարհը, որով նախարարության ներկայացուցիչներն ու լրագրողներն ողևորվում էին արգելոցի «Խոսրով» տեղամաս։ Այստեղ նախատեսված է խորհրդակցություն անցկացնել։

«Ա1+»-ի փոխանցմամբ ակտիվիստները գրեթե հայտնվել էին ավտոբուսի անիվների տակ, իսկ նրանցից մեկը բարձրացել էր ավտոբուսի տանիքին՝ խոչընդոտելով ավտոբուսի շարժը։

Բնապահպաններն իրենց այս քայլով պահանջում են խորհրդակցություններում իրենց ևս ընդգրկել։

Քիչ առաջ ծեծկռտուք էր տեղի ունենում Արարատի մարզի ոստիկանության ներկայացուցիչների և բնապահպանների միջև։

Բախման վայրում է գտնվում նաև Արարատի մարզի ոստիկանապետ Աշոտ Մկրտչյանը։

Ակտիվիստներից Մարիամ Սուխուդյանը համոզված է, որ իրենց դիտավորյալ չեն հրավիրել այդ խորհրդակցությանը։

«Մենք համոզված ենք, որ  քննարկվելու է արգելոցի «Գառնի» տեղամասում իրականացվող ապօրինի շինարարության օրինականացման հարցը։ Այդ շինությունը պատկանում է Հովիկ Աբրահամյանին»,- ասաց Մարիամ Սուխուդյանը։

Սկզբում Բնապահպանության նախարարության ներկայացուցիչները լրագրողներին թույլ չէին տալիս դուրս գալ ավտոբուսից՝ միջադեպը չլուսաբանելու համար։ Սակայն տեսնելով, որ իրավիճակն անկառավարելի է դարձել, բոլորը դուրս են եկել ավտոբուսից և սպասում են Բնապահպանության նախարարի ժամանելուն՝ խնդիրը կարգավորելու համար։

Հենց այս պահին «Ա1+»-ի թղթակիցը հայտնեց, որ նախարար Արամ Հարությունյանը թույլ է տվել, որ «Խոսրովի անտառ» արգելոցում կազմակերպված խորհրդակցություններին մասնակցեն նաև ավտոբուսի ընթացքը խոչընդոտող բնապահպանները։

Այժմ նրանք միասին ուղևորվում են արգելոց։

Աղբյուր՝ a1plus.am

----------

Sagittarius (05.11.2012)

----------


## Tig

*Դադարեցնում են Խոսրովի արգելոցի ֆինանսավորումը նոր տնօրենի պատճառով*
Նարեկ Ալեքսանյան
14:19, 27 նոյեմբերի, 2012

«Կինգբունգտուի պահակագիտականն ավարտածը փաստորեն նույնպես կարող է հավակնել Խոսրովի արգելոցի տնօրենի պաշտոնին, եթե այն այժմ զբաղեցնում է Ռոստովի պետական համալսարանի ապրանքագիտության բաժինն ավարտած Գաբրիել Պողոսյանը»,- կես կատակ-կես լուրջ այսօր ասուլիսի ժամանակ հայտարարեց «Կովկասի բնության հիմնադրամի» համակարգող Արման Վերմիշյանը և հավելեց, որ իրենց կազմակերպությունը, որն արդեն 3 տարի է ուղղակի ֆինանսական աջակցություն էր ցույց տալիս «Խոսրովի արգելոցին», այժմ անժամկետ դադարեցնելու է ֆինանսավորումը:

Կովկասի բնության հիմնադրամը նամակ է գրել բնապահպանության նախարարությանը` պահանջելով չեղյալ համարել «Խոսրովի անտառ» պետական արգելոց ՊՈԱԿ-ի – տնօրենի թափուր տեղի համար հայտարարված և անցկացված մրցույթը և նոր մրցույթ հայտարարել, որի ժամանակ ներկայացված թեկնածուները կունենան գոնե համապատասխան մասնագիտական կրթություն, որը տվյալ դեպքում պարտադիր պայման էր:

«Վայրի բնության համաշխարհային հիմնադրամի» Հայաստանյան մասնաճյուղի տնօրեն Կարեն Մանվելյանը հայտարարեց, որ իրենք նույնպես նմանատիպ բովանդակությամբ նամակով դիմել են բնապահպանության նախարարությանը, և իրենց կազմակերպությունը նույնպես դադարեցնում է համագործակցությունը Խոսրովի արգելոցի հետ:

«Խոսրովի արգելոցը ոչ միայն հատուկ պահպանվող տարածք է, այլ նաև գիտական կենտրոն, որի ղեկավարը պետք է ունենա այդ բնագավառի բարձրագույն մասնագիտական կրթություն, տեսլական, հրապարակված հոդվածներ և համապատասխանի մի շարք այլ չափանիշներին ևս: Խոսրովի արգելոցի նորանշանակ տնօրենը չի համապատասպանում այդ պահանջներին: Կարեն Մանվելյանը մտավախություն ունի, որ նման կերպ կարող են վարվել նաև այլ արգելոցների և արգելավայրերի հետ, այդ պատճառով անիմաստ է ներդնել միջոցներ, եթե վտանգ կա, որ դրանք նպատակային չեն տնօրինվելու:

Հիշեցնենք, որ «Վայրի բնության համաշխարհային հիմնադրամն» իր ծրագրերի շրջանակներում Խոսրովի արգելոցին տրամադրել է շուրջ կես միլիոն դոլար, իսկ «Կովկասի բնության հիմնադրամը»` 22 մլն դրամ: Այդ միջազգային կազմակերպությունների կողմից աջակցությունը Խոսրովի արգելոցին

փաստորեն դադարեցվում է, քանի դեռ Գաբրիել Պողոսյանը զբաղեցնում է արգելոցի տնօրենի պատասխանատու պաշտոնը:

Աղբյուր` hetq.am

----------

Chilly (27.11.2012), Freeman (04.12.2012), Smokie (27.11.2012)

----------

